# A few cool tips.



## MikeV (Jul 1, 1999)

Do you wish you had a Control Panel, Dial-Up Networking, or Printers folder right on your Start menu, so that when you selected it, a pop out menu of all items inside appeared? Follow the steps below to add any one of these 'magic' folders (or all three) to your Start menu. 

Right-click the Start button and select open. Inside the Start Menu window, right-click a blank area and select File, New, Folder. Type ONE of the following names, depending on the folder you want to create: 

Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D} 

DUN.{992CFFA0-F557-101A-88EC-00DD010CCC48} 

Printers.{2227A280-3AEA-1069-A2DE-08002B30309D}


----------



## ich (Aug 11, 1999)

Bandit! I gave you that one and you beat me to posting it!! Ah, well. You snooze, you lose.









------------------
Every time you improve something to make it fool proof, along comes an improved fool.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

And you can also do for these:

Inbox.{00020d75-0000-0000-c000-000000000046}

My Computer.{20d04fe0-3aea-1069-a2d8-08002b30309d}

Recycle Bin.{645ff040-5081-101b-9f08-00aa002f954e}

Network Neighborhood.{208d2c60-3aea-1069-a2d7-08002b30309d}

Desktop.{00021400-0000-0000-c000-000000000046}

Briefcase.{85bbd920-42a0-1069-a2e4-08002b30309d}

Fonts.{bd84b380-8ca2-1069-ab1d-08000948f534}

[This message has been edited by Mulder (edited 11-27-1999).]


----------



## Jar (Oct 22, 1999)

OK, I tried this tip. Now my Start menu has a new folder titled: Control Panel.{21EC2020-AEA-1069-A2DD-08...
The folder is empty. Did I miss a step or miss a space?


----------



## MikeV (Jul 1, 1999)

You have to copy the whole line into the title of the folder, ie create a new folder, and name it:

Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}

with the brackets and everything.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Works perfectly on my (Win98) system. I'd expect no less from Mike.


----------



## ich (Aug 11, 1999)

Works great on W95 too, Jar musta missed a key stroke.


----------



## MikeV (Jul 1, 1999)

You should know me better than that, Techguy. When not using Linux, I'm a 95 kinda guy.


----------



## Jar (Oct 22, 1999)

I tried to do it again and I get the same empty folder. Is there any spaces in there? I put Control(space)Panel.(period with no space)then no space and the whole bracketed info.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Nope, there's no space. It's probably best to copy and paste it anyway.


----------



## Caper (Feb 12, 1999)

I have Control Panel right on the Task Bar in Win98 SE. 

Right-click on a blank area of the Task Bar and choose Toolbars | New Toolbar, and browse for My Computer, select and say OK. Now grab the new toolbar by its vertical handle and scrunch it up against the right-hand end of the Task Bar. When you click on the double arrows to the right of My Computer, you get a pop-up of the Control Panel items.


----------



## Caper (Feb 12, 1999)

more tips...


Remove the URLs that IE remembers for its AutoComplete feature by launching RegEdit and going to 
HKEY_USERS\Default\Software\Microsoft
\InternetExplorer\TypedURLs. Delete any unwanted URLs. 


Win98 changes the way you boot to a DOS prompt. Hold down the Ctrl key while your PC is booting. This takes you directly to the Boot Menu, including Safe Mode and "Boot to 
command prompt only."


You can speed up your boot process by telling Windows not to search for your floppy drive. (You'll still be able to 
use the drive, but Win98 will search for it only when you click on its icon in My Computer.) Go to My Computer
File/Properties/Performance. Click on File System and the Floppy Disk tab. Deselect "Search for new floppy disk drives 
each time your computer starts."


Maintain your hard drive by performing these steps at least monthly, in this order: 

1.) Delete all files and folders with dates older than one week from C:\WINDOWS\TEMP. 

2.) Purge your browser's history and Internet cache files.

3.) Run ScanDisk. Select the Standard radio button and enable Automatically Fix Errors. Click on Advanced and, under Log File, 
pick Replace Log; for Cross-Linked Files, select Delete; click Free under Lost File Fragments; under Check Files For, check
"Invalid dates and times;" and disable "Check host drive first", unless you've compressed your hard drive. 

4.) Empty the Recycle Bin.


Editing Web addresses in the Address field can be frustrating, but IE helps you navigate. Use Ctrl+Left Arrow and Ctrl+Right 
Arrow to move among URL sections separated by periods and forward slashes.


Some of the changes you make in the Windows Registry don't take effect until you reboot. But if you want to see the effect of a changed Registry entry, you can refresh the 
Desktop and reload Registry defaults without rebooting. Press Ctrl+Alt+Del. Select Explorer in the Task list and click the End Task button. When the Shutdown dialog box 
appears, choose No. A Program Not Responding dialog box for Explorer will appear on the Desktop. Click the End Task button to restart Explorer, reloading system settings from the current Windows Registry. 

Shutting down Windows actually takes three or four steps-Start, Shut Down, selecting Shut Down in the dialog box, and clicking 
OK. You can do the same thing by simply double-clicking an icon on the Desktop-and here's how to create that icon. Right-click 
on an empty part of the Desktop and select New, Shortcut. Under Command Line, enter c:\windows\rundll.exe user.exe,exitwindows 
and click Next. In the next dialog box, give the shortcut a name (Shut Down Windows will do), and click on Finish. To close down fast, double-click your new icon. (If you have lots of windows open, minimize everything fast to uncover your shortcut: hold down a 104-key keyboard's Window key and press D). 


If your Start menu is getting too long and you never use the Log Off option, just remove it. Select Start/Run, enter Regedit,
and press Enter. In the Registry Editor, find HKEY_CURRENT_USER, and click down through Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer. Select Edit, New, Binary Value, and name the new entry NoLogOff. Press enter, and set the value to 01 00 00 00 before you quit RegEdit and restart Windows.


It's hard to find an icon on a Desktop that's cluttered with dozens of them. Here's a quick way to locate the one you're looking for-all you need to know is the name under the icon. Click anywhere on the Windows desktop and press the first letter of the icon's label. Windows will highlight the first icon it comes to beginning with the letter-if that's not the one you're looking for, keep pressing the letter and watch 
the highlight as it cycles through the matching icons.


It's not a big deal for many people, but Windows 98's default way of sliding out menus and windows gradually distracts some 
people. To make menus pop out, as they do under Windows 95, open Control Panel and double-click on the Display item. Click 
on the Effects tab and under Visual Effects, click to remove the checkmark next to Animate windows, menus, and lists. If 
you change your mind later, you can return here and click a checkmark back into the box.


----------



## ich (Aug 11, 1999)

Damn, Caper. Chill, buddy! You might hurt yourself like that.


----------



## TONEYS (Sep 1, 1999)

All right Caper, how much you going to charge for that one. That was GOOD!


----------



## Caper (Feb 12, 1999)

I wish I were the author of these, but I just copied of few of these daily tips and pasted them in the last post:

Tip of the Day


----------



## hobie4 (Dec 11, 1998)

Were you three on a couple episodes of X files?


----------



## skull25 (Aug 8, 2005)

how do i change win98 cd key in my pc


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Buy and install a new version.


----------



## logik927 (Jul 3, 2005)

> Remove the URLs that IE remembers for its AutoComplete feature by launching RegEdit and going to
> HKEY_USERS\Default\Software\Microsoft
> \InternetExplorer\TypedURLs. Delete any unwanted URLs.


how do i remove the urls in xp? the only way that i know how is to delete the temp internet files and it clears all of your urls and all of your files.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

:up:


----------

